# Crazy Car Pileup in WI



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

There was a huge pileup on highway 41/45 a few days ago during a snow storm, and I though I would share the link as a reminder to always drive safe in winter! As a budding driver, it's very scary to think about having to drive in that going too fast.

http://www.wisn.com/news/south-east...eup/-/10150328/23398364/-/volbqw/-/index.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow thst is terrible. People are always terrible drivers when the snow first starts.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

It happens every year...they just don't learn. Ugh.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Always remember to give yourself more time then you think you need to get places. Especially in the winter because you don't know what conditions the roads are going to be in or what you're going to run into (literally and figuratively speaking).


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I can't believe how fast some of those people are driving! The ones that got out of their cars were pretty brave too, lucky they didn't get run over by the oncoming cars.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thought I would add.. a lot of those drivers that were swerving at the last minute are probably good examples of why you should not text and/or talk on the phone and drive at the same time. Seemed like they weren't even paying attention until it was too late.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Did you see the one car that flew off the edge of the road on the right!?!?!:shock:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

ptgoats45 said:


> I can't believe how fast some of those people are driving! The ones that got out of their cars were pretty brave too, lucky they didn't get run over by the oncoming cars.


Brave or stupid?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Stupid gets my vite


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, they were stupid. I think I would have stayed in my car until the police got there and could stop the oncoming traffic.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's terrible....people drive too fast on the roads and too close to other drivers. I wish cops would enforce the two car space rule more often. I HATE when people tailgate here...you never know when something is going to run out in front of you here, like deer. Drives me crazy :hair:


----------

